# Xorg freezes on start



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 2, 2013)

I've looked around on the forum and I couldn't find anything like this anywhere, so I decided to post.

As the title of this post suggests, the X Window System freezes every time I try to start it. I don't have a copy of my actual log to provide you with, so I'm taking part of one that another user posted on the forum at some point, and using it to show you when it freezes:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE x86
Current Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825:
 Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012
     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC x86
Build Date: 21 February 2013  01:09:13PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.24.2
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 27 10:35:49 2013
```
It freezes right here. I literally have to hit the power button and restart it when it does this.

I run FreeBSD 9.1-Release. I've reinstalled the OS five times now, trying different versions, but they all seemed to have this problem. I've tried installing XOrg as a package and as a port, but that didn't seem to make a difference. I checked my rc.conf file to make sure hald and dbus were loaded. They were.

Maybe it doesn't like the fact that I am running it on a laptop, but I don't see why that should matter. At the moment, this is my biggest issue. Without Xorg, I am stuck with the command line, and I really need this problem solved. Has anyone else had a similar problem? I'm curious because I haven't seen any other posts about something like this.

Many thanks in advance. Help will be appreciated.


----------



## bkouhi (May 2, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums.

Please tell us more about your hardware. Please add this line into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (In the ServerLayout section) :


```
Option "Log" "sync"
```

Then try to start X(7)() once again and then post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 2, 2013)

Here is a link to my laptop's hardware specifications: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/sm/WF06a/321957-321957-64295-3955548-3955548-5086782.html?dnr=1

I'm also having issues getting my wireless card to work. I've followed all the steps in the FreeBSD handbook for wireless networking, but it doesn't seem to be working. That's a separate issue however. I don't have Xorg installed at the moment, but I'll get on that when I get home from school (the Internet here is Ã¼ber-slow and trying to download the package and all its dependencies would take forever).


----------



## bkouhi (May 2, 2013)

Ok, I see you have two graphics cards. One Intel and one ATI. Check your BIOS and disable one of them (If your BIOS has a switch to disable one of them). Then try to configure and start X(7)() normally. If it doesn't work or if your BIOS doesn't have any switch, add this lines into your /etc/make.conf.


```
WITH_KMS=yes
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```

Then rebuild the kernel and then rebuild the graphics/libdrm and x11/xorg. Don't use packages. Just use the ports tree.

PS: As far as I know, FreeBSD supports your wireless card. Please see ath(4)() and the Handbook.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 2, 2013)

Okay, I am installing X11 right now. Once it finishes, I'll rebuild my kernel with the new lines in make.conf. It turns out that the school's Internet isn't that horrible right now. Thanks for the tip. I'll let you know if it works


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 3, 2013)

Okay, the problem has been solved. Thank you very much.


----------

